# making pellet gun faster



## johndeere1650 (Dec 21, 2006)

on my pellet gun its detuned to 490 fps i want to kill racoons on my trappline with it i was wondering if i could make the hole after the pump
befor the barrel the same size as the barrel bore if it would go faster from it being same size ?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

What you're referring to is called a valve job, and it should only be done by a qualified air-riflesmith. It probably won't work with such a low velocity, because the pneumatic chamber is only able to hold so much air.

It would be cheaper for you to just buy a better air rifle.


----------

